# I wonder what's in peoples head sometimes



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

When they decide to put a really nice snow blower outside in the elements, just sad what's done to theses sometimes. I just bought a Yardman MTD 28" 10hp blower that tossed a rod and the guy was telling me last winter he used it 4 times and it just stopped. So I picked it up for $75 then he gave me another 8hp engine too boot. I asked if he put oil in it, yup and he bought it new and hated it. As we talked I noticed the auger and impeller setup did not move very well, like not at all that's when he told me he just keeps it outside. The guy said he started it up ran up the RPM's hit the auger handle and the engine just stopped, Huh I wonder why. As I was getting ready to leave he said to wait he has something else for me, then he pulled another big Murray 27" out and said take it, I'll never work on it, just needs a carb rebuild. When I was driving home I kept on thinking, I wonder why people just don't put a cover on these things, blower are not cheap new and not cheap to fix. Mother nature can ruin something in a hurry as I have found out in life.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Auger1 said:


> When they decide to put a really nice snow blower outside in the elements, just sad what's done to theses sometimes. I just bought a Yardman MTD 28" 10hp blower that tossed a rod and the guy was telling me last winter he used it 4 times and it just stopped. So I picked it up for $75 then he gave me another 8hp engine too boot. I asked if he put oil in it, yup and he bought it new and hated it. As we talked I noticed the auger and impeller setup did not move very well, like not at all that's when he told me he just keeps it outside. The guy said he started it up ran up the RPM's hit the auger handle and the engine just stopped, Huh I wonder why. As I was getting ready to leave he said to wait he has something else for me, then he pulled another big Murray 27" out and said take it, I'll never work on it, just needs a carb rebuild. When I was driving home I kept on thinking, I wonder why people just don't put a cover on these things, blower are not cheap new and not cheap to fix. Mother nature can ruin something in a hurry as I have found out in life.


Buy and toss mentality.
You take the 27"? Great deal for 75 bucks, he sounds like he may have took 50 bucks. lol


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

I wonder that myself when I see equipment lying around outside in yards. Mine live in the shed when not using them or in the garage. Never out side uncovered.

Before I got a garage my JD 210 tractor with snowblower attached was too big to keep in the shed. So it lived right out the back door all nicely covered with two blue tarps. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Buy and toss mentality.
> You take the 27"? Great deal for 75 bucks, he sounds like he may have took 50 bucks. lol


You bet, I am not one to leave a good blower go to waste, LOL.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

robs9 said:


> I wonder that myself when I see equipment lying around outside in yards. Mine live in the shed when not using them or in the garage. Never out side uncovered.
> 
> Before I got a garage my JD 210 tractor with snowblower attached was too big to keep in the shed. So it lived right out the back door all nicely covered with two blue tarps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Spending the money for a breathable tarp is better.
The blue tarp will hold moisture more then a tarp made for breathing. 
But then again ANYTHING is better then nothing. 

I kept a boat outside for many years with a custom made canvas cover top. I made fiberglass flexible slats that fit into my gunwale to keep the top up and tight. I got over 15 years use out of it.
I then went with blue tarp, got 2 years out of it.
So I went back to the better canvas breathable material.
And that was for the boat, blowers are in my garage all winter, in the shed in the summer.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> Spending the money for a breathable tarp is better.
> The blue tarp will hold moisture more then a tarp made for breathing.
> But then again ANYTHING is better then nothing.
> 
> ...


I did exactly that with two different boats. 

The new tractor lives in the garage in the summer and in the shed for the winter. Gets swapped back and forth with the snowblower. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am fortunate to have a garage shop for all my equipment .... I see it all the time where people dont take care of equipment. ...  a lot of it finds its way to mje for free, and I am more then willing to take it ....
;0


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Now , when people bring me a machine to be serviced or repaired I refuse to do it if it shows this kind of abuse.
Learned this the hard way. Too much work with rusted nuts and bolts, rusted parts , etc.

They expect miracles.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

It boggles my mind how some people treat their equipment.

I have a neighbour one street over that has a 2 car garage and carport as well as a large shed in the back yard, but his 2 or 3 year old Husky snow blower sits outside uncovered 12 months of the year. His garage and shed are full to the roof with crap, I don't know why he doesn't store it in the car port.

Not everyone is lucky enough to have a garage, but those small metal sheds or even the small plastic ones would protect the equipment from the elements.


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

I see the same with motorcycles. I think they think of it this way, if you use it on a lake, it's waterproof. If you can ride it in the rain, its made for it. If you blow snow with it, it can take the harshest of weather conditions. And this is why I am very leery of buying used OPE, recreation vehicles. I'm waiting for car makers to start making it so you never have to change oil, just add it. Oh wait, that's what the electric cars are bringing to the table.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Beanhead said:


> I see the same with motorcycles. I think they think of it this way, if you use it on a lake, it's waterproof. If you can ride it in the rain, its made for it. If you blow snow with it, it can take the harshest of weather conditions. And this is why I am very leery of buying used OPE, recreation vehicles. I'm waiting for car makers to start making it so you never have to change oil, just add it. Oh wait, that's what the electric cars are bringing to the table.


OPE left out in the weather is very easily recognizable. 
Went to look at a Honda . The price was cheap. Easily left out in weather for years.
Told them I would charge $100 to take away .

that's why I am the GOT.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I don't store any of my OPE, or anything resembling a machine outdoors, even under a cover. 

However, after reading this thread, I am feeling guilty I have neglected one of my OPE. I haven't changed the oil for 2 years. Last week, I just topped off a few oz of oil and kept mowing.

Part of me says that I shouldn't be lazy about changing the oil. The other part of me that says that this is the second B&S side valve mower engine I've used, the oldest one is a 1988 vintage and they both holding up just fine. I'm not impressed with the engine, but it has tolerated my neglect and continue to work without any complaint.

So that's going on in my head. I'm going to take care of the guilt by changing the oil tomorrow. Maybe I'll pressure wash the whole mower before storing it for the winter.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aa335 said:


> I don't store any of my OPE, or anything resembling a machine outdoors, even under a cover.
> 
> However, after reading this thread, I am feeling guilty I have neglected one of my OPE. I haven't changed the oil for 2 years. Last week, I just topped off a few oz of oil and kept mowing.
> 
> ...


guaranteed not to work if you do this...


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> It boggles my mind how some people treat their equipment.


Yeah, mine too. I blame it on poor upbringing...


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> guaranteed not to work if you do this...


Are you saying that the only thing holding the engine together is the old oil?


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Too much money in these days and no brain' or comman sence,didn't and didn't grow up in my day's with no money or learn how to fix things, why can't I be that lucky to find all these dumb people, let me know where they live and I 'll come by with a low bed or big truck????


----------



## Jersey joe (Jan 1, 2020)

I picked up a free Toro 721 ss from a person that got it in 2014 brand new , they apparently put it in their back yard under a tarp and it sat there until last week when i rescued it. never had gas or oil in it. i had to drain a quart of water out of the engine, pulled the spark plug and shot Marvel oil in the cylinder and slowly worked it loose. I can't understand how some body can spend that kind of money only to let it sit out side and rot.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jersey joe said:


> I can't understand how some body can spend that kind of money only to let it sit out side and rot.


Ok, you got me again. I just remember that I left my garden spade outside for a whole week now. Granted it's only a 30 dollar tool, but it deserve better.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I get the same ?? in my head when I see folks leave expensive cars outside while the garage is stacked with a few $hundred worth of garage-sale junk. The cost of accelerated depreciation just never enters into the thought process. For folks who replace their $$$$ cars when they get too dirty, maybe replacing their $$ OPE or other assets is way down in the financial noise.

Early on, I somehow came on the concept of "How many more hours (or days or weeks or years) will I have to work to cover the cost of X?" That started when I was making a little over a dollar an hour stocking shelves at the local hardware store after school. On to many $hundreds/hour later in life. But still, a dollar or a $thousand unnecessarily sacrificed to the rust gods just seems like a crime. We seem to live in a throwaway society, where the $newest/$latest/$greatest whatever is a goal unto itself, and why anyone would bother keeping anything less is not keeping up. Then complain when the two year old left-outside rust bucket wont start. What a POS it is! They just don't make them like they used to...

In business I learned that expected-life predictions depend a lot on the current costs of borrowed money. Hey, I can just buy a new one with the cheap money. Myopic, unless you can be comfortable with the idea of always operating deep in that cheap borrowed money. As a grandchild of surviving depression-era family, I'm not.

Of course, if my publicly-traded business has cash on the balance sheet and little debt, it's a takeover target. It gets raided for the cash, leveraged for more, and run into the ground by "successful investors". The American dream...

/s/ Happily Retired Guy, starting in my 30's....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dr bob said:


> I get the same ?? in my head when I see folks leave expensive cars outside while the garage is stacked with a few $hundred worth of garage-sale junk. The cost of accelerated depreciation just never enters into the thought process. For folks who replace their $$$$ cars when they get too dirty, maybe replacing their $$ OPE or other assets is way down in the financial noise.
> 
> Early on, I somehow came on the concept of "How many more hours (or days or weeks or years) will I have to work to cover the cost of X?" That started when I was making a little over a dollar an hour stocking shelves at the local hardware store after school. On to many $hundreds/hour later in life. But still, a dollar or a $thousand unnecessarily sacrificed to the rust gods just seems like a crime. We seem to live in a throwaway society, where the $newest/$latest/$greatest whatever is a goal unto itself, and why anyone would bother keeping anything less is not keeping up. Then complain when the two year old left-outside rust bucket wont start. What a POS it is! They just don't make them like they used to...
> 
> ...


Sounds like you figured out what was in a book that really opened up my eyes years ago. "Your Money Or Your Life". after reading that I paid more attention of the things I bought and the time of my life making that money to pay for it. 

This is why I have never bought a big ticket item new. except a 65 inch smart TV for my disabled wife. that was a good investment.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I watched a generation of folks go through what, on the surface anyway, looked like forced retirement. It was really incentivized with $$, but the big decider for me was seeing the short-term mortality rate. About a third of that left-at-65 group was gone in the first few years. I was in my early 20's, and decided that I wanted the option to not have to work by the time I was 50. Every major life decision was held up to that plan and tested for impact. Being a good engineer, it was actually pretty easy to take the risk-vs.-reward and payback evaluations to real life. Life is a Project, and all those project management tools apply to life as easily as they do to building anything else. "How much will THAT cost me?" takes on a deeper meaning when you hold it up against a life plan. Kids hatched past your late 20's will be going to $chool at your retirement time. Divorce is devastating to a lifetime project plan, and the probability of that, on paper anyway, is too high to add to the risk column. Buy a new car every few years just to keep up with the neighbors? Easier to come up with a maintenance plan than another loan- or lease-payment plan. Don't waste just because you think you can. Like leaving OPE out to rust. Our newest car is 9 years old, average age is over 20. The 2015 snowblower, with regular attention, is still plenty new going into season 7. 

None of this is rocket science.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dr bob said:


> I watched a generation of folks go through what, on the surface anyway, looked like forced retirement. It was really incentivized with $$, but the big decider for me was seeing the short-term mortality rate. About a third of that left-at-65 group was gone in the first few years. I was in my early 20's, and decided that I wanted the option to not have to work by the time I was 50. Every major life decision was held up to that plan and tested for impact. Being a good engineer, it was actually pretty easy to take the risk-vs.-reward and payback evaluations to real life. Life is a Project, and all those project management tools apply to life as easily as they do to building anything else. "How much will THAT cost me?" takes on a deeper meaning when you hold it up against a life plan. Kids hatched past your late 20's will be going to $chool at your retirement time. Divorce is devastating to a lifetime project plan, and the probability of that, on paper anyway, is too high to add to the risk column. Buy a new car every few years just to keep up with the neighbors? Easier to come up with a maintenance plan than another loan- or lease-payment plan. Don't waste just because you think you can. Like leaving OPE out to rust. Our newest car is 9 years old, average age is over 20. The 2015 snowblower, with regular attention, is still plenty new going into season 7.
> 
> None of this is rocket science.


Funny thing is I planned for retirement since I was in my 30's. Retired from a job I liked but not loved so retired asap.Couple years ago found something that I love to do and make 3 times the money I used to. I'd do what I currently do for nothing but i guess that is the way the universe works sometimes.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> Funny thing is I planned for retirement since I was in my 30's. Retired from a job I liked but not loved so retired asap.Couple years ago found something that I love to do and make 3 times the money I used to. I'd do what I currently do for nothing but i guess that is the way the universe works sometimes.


I retired from the Dealership life the 1st time in early 2004 and doing stuff was great. I lived on what I had saved over 25 years until my Son wanted to go off to Tech collage, so I made the decision and went back to the dealer life again but this time as a flunky runner/oil changer, easy no brainer work. After 6 months the new manager told me they did not need me as the LOF guy anymore, "great" I said and just cleaned the shop and shuttled people back and forth everyday. Well the guy the gave mu LOF job to couldn't keep up as the Hyundai's were easy to change oil and and they booked in tons of them everyday. The manager asked if I wanted to do the oil stuff again but I laughed at him "for the same wage lol" so after 1 month more they offered me $3.50 more per hour at that time and I took the job. Worked there 5 more years and then retired in 2014 and have not looked back. Fixing snow blowers and other assorted little engines is pretty easy stuff and selling these old machines really pays off.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

aa335 said:


> I don't store any of my OPE, or anything resembling a machine outdoors, even under a cover.
> 
> However, after reading this thread, I am feeling guilty I have neglected one of my OPE. I haven't changed the oil for 2 years. Last week, I just topped off a few oz of oil and kept mowing.
> 
> ...


When I had my own shop/garage years back for auto and small engine repair I was amazed at how many mowers would come in for service and there was no oil in them , just some dirty sludge....and the damn things kept running . 

The ones that came in with the broken recoil rope , you just knew they were a som-bitch to start


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

I am semi retired , I work a 4 hour a day job at a water supply place that provides water coolers and water to industry , hospitals , schools....you name it. I clean the exchange coolers , repair bloken ones and a few other chores . Been doing this for a year and love it , have my own key...start when I want and am pretty much my own boss . NO STRESS !!!!!!


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

My neighboor had a new highly modified (lots of off-road goodies) Jeep Rubicon and a new Gladiator (used to tow his toys) that he kept outside in the driveway so he could keep his two snowmobiles in the garage. (100K+ outside, 20K inside.... and yes both vehicles would fit in the garage if wanted). As luck would have it the Gladiator was stole one night. His lawnmower and snowblower were stored under the rear deck. Different priorities I guess.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

nitehawk55 said:


> When I had my own shop/garage years back for auto and small engine repair I was amazed at how many mowers would come in for service and there was no oil in them , just some dirty sludge....and the damn things kept running .
> 
> The ones that came in with the broken recoil rope , you just knew they were a som-bitch to start


When young, working parts counter at the dealer, there was a lady who had trouble with her chevette. No wonder, didnt change oil - ever. Think it had about 40 k on it. Oil pan looked like a Bundt cake


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Yep , saw that in a few cars when I was in the trade . Just shook my head at the stupidity.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I used to own a BMW sedan. That car had so many sensors and a computer that reminds you that it needs a mechanic to check the car on a regular basis. It was a finicky car and was constantly wanting attention.

It was not a car I want to neglect or forget maintenance because it would bite me in terms of money and aggravation of getting stranded on the side of the road.

It loves to consume full synthetic oil, and will not accept any oil. 1 quart Mobil 1 synthetic LL02 oil every 1000 miles.

It was an awesome car to drive. Tires gets burned up as quickly as oil. It loves to visit car salons getting full detail treatment. It smells and looks good. My wallet gets lighter and lighter every month as it gets grumpier and needier. When things were good, it was very good. And there are days when it would not play ball.

Anyways, not sure where this story is going. But sometimes I just wish I drive a cheap Chevette or Civic. Feed it cheap oil, gas and tires. Don't have to worry about another man trying to steal it.

The mistress is out of my life now. It's not as exciting, but now I am happy with my Acura.

Edited

PS: The siren call of that white Audi RS6 dances around in my head. Must resist until the kids are all grown up and have their own place. New chapter awaits.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I've seen some stuff fo' sho'... don't even wanna get started. 🤣 

Where I grew up just popping down to the local parts place wasn't an option... I learned early on to take care of equipment, and to make it last.

As far as vehicles... agreed... I could have just about anything out there (within some reason).

What I daily-drive is a near 18 year-old kei truck. And with a few subtle (and a couple of not so subtle) "refinements" it handles superbly, and plenty of power to get me around the roads here. Looks like (better than) new too, people are always surprised when I tell 'em how old she is.

Waste not, want not... words to live by. 🍻


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

And the other problem: grinding the augers smooth... Adjust the darn skids!








Honda 928 Snowblower - farm & garden - by owner - sale


Honda engine Self-propelled Adjustable snow deflection Interconnected drive/auger control Convenient control levers Metal auger housing Auger height adjustment pedal Electric starter Fuel level...



maine.craigslist.org


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> Funny thing is I planned for retirement since I was in my 30's. Retired from a job I liked but not loved so retired asap.Couple years ago found something that I love to do and make 3 times the money I used to. I'd do what I currently do for nothing but i guess that is the way the universe works sometimes.


Same, except for schedule. Started retirement planning in my early 20's, was easily at my "don't need to work" goal mid 30's. Quickly got bored with golfing with old farts... Figured out the most fun parts of previous work, focused on them, and have been in "fun" retirement, through ten years of owning and selling an engineering firm, then consulting on more of that same fun-only stuff for another 20+ years. I started actively turning down new consulting projects and firing clients about seven years ago now, and finished my last covid-delayed project commitments in the spring of this year. This is "retirement" number four in my late 60's now, and I'm working hard to make it stick this time. I still get blank-check project-rescue offers regularly, but life is worth more than that money I probably wouldn't live long enough to enjoy. I'm not nearly as immortal as I used to be, it turns out.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

tabora said:


> And the other problem: grinding the augers smooth... Adjust the darn skids!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that one has the very convenient "grind the augers smooth" adjustment handle on the console. Add "Didn't Bother To Read The Friendly Manual" to list of owner fails, please.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

dr bob said:


> I think that one has the very convenient "grind the augers smooth" adjustment handle on the console.


Since it's an HS, the "grind the augers smooth" control is actually on the foot pedal, where it's used in conjunction with maladjusted rear skids and no side skids...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dr bob said:


> I think that one has the very convenient "grind the augers smooth" adjustment handle on the console. Add "Didn't Bother To Read The Friendly Manual" to list of owner fails, please.


OUCH!!

funny thing, he'll probably get it.
parts machine at best


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> funny thing, he'll probably get it.


Sadly, yes... I'd offer him a couple hundred for the tractor to make my power carrier project, but he really wants full price.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Sadly, yes... I'd offer him a couple hundred for the tractor to make my power carrier project, but he really wants full price.


You would be generous in my opinion....


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

A hundred years ago people mistreated their horses. As the saying goes, rode them hard and put them away wet, so mistreating outdoor power equipment should be no surprise at all.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

So true.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

You will like this, today I got a old rusty Cub Cadet 724 going that I bought for parts but got it running, it seemed to run and work pretty good, did not take too much time to get it going. I listed it for $100 ( got $30 into it) guy calls and says he wants the blower, looks it over runs it through the his test and says you it's good and he will take it. So, he pulls out a ten spot and hands it to me, I said "what's this? you want to buy a picture of it" guy says it a rusty POS and that's all it's worth, "bye bye buddy" put the blower in the garage with the guy holding his "BIG" ten bucks. He looked sort of dejected that I didn't take his offer, lol.


----------



## DockingPilot (Oct 31, 2013)

Im obsessive in how I keep my machines and cars. It will be the same for my new Toro 826. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Auger1 said:


> When they decide to put a really nice snow blower outside in the elements, just sad what's done to theses sometimes. I just bought a Yardman MTD 28" 10hp blower that tossed a rod and the guy was telling me last winter he used it 4 times and it just stopped. So I picked it up for $75 then he gave me another 8hp engine too boot. I asked if he put oil in it, yup and he bought it new and hated it. As we talked I noticed the auger and impeller setup did not move very well, like not at all that's when he told me he just keeps it outside. The guy said he started it up ran up the RPM's hit the auger handle and the engine just stopped, Huh I wonder why. As I was getting ready to leave he said to wait he has something else for me, then he pulled another big Murray 27" out and said take it, I'll never work on it, just needs a carb rebuild. When I was driving home I kept on thinking, I wonder why people just don't put a cover on these things, blower are not cheap new and not cheap to fix. Mother nature can ruin something in a hurry as I have found out in life.


I, realy think some people have more money than brains.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Plan - B said:


> I, realy think some people have more money than brains.


This has ALWAYS been true...and goes back beyond recorded history.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I did build a shed for my equipment when we got the house. 

That said, a lean too is fine but just throwing a cover over things means they rust and rot under said cover. 

Better a shed type cover aka lean too than a tarp. This is what I built for the side car cycle.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

I, have worked on a lot of equipment. It does not seem to matter what education leavel people have, they do stupid things, to neglect there equipment.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Auger1 said:


> You will like this, today I got a old rusty Cub Cadet 724 going that I bought for parts but got it running, it seemed to run and work pretty good, did not take too much time to get it going. I listed it for $100 ( got $30 into it) guy calls and says he wants the blower, looks it over runs it through the his test and says you it's good and he will take it. So, he pulls out a ten spot and hands it to me, I said "what's this? you want to buy a picture of it" guy says it a rusty POS and that's all it's worth, "bye bye buddy" put the blower in the garage with the guy holding his "BIG" ten bucks. He looked sort of dejected that I didn't take his offer, lol.


I have had those types. tell you in emails that they will take no problem , just hold until they get there and then lowball you. I tell them sorry you wasted my time and then block them from future emails/facebook etc.

One guy gave me half and started loading up in his truck telling me he would bring the other half the next day. I sh......you not. I told him a big NO!!!!!!of course. You should have seen the look on his face. he looked so offended that I did not believe him.

anyway he went to ATM and got the rest of money ( it was snowing cats and dogs at the time )

Post script.......A couple days after the storm he tried to sell the blower on Craigs for the same price I sold to him.......


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Maybe told this before of psycho lady.

She and her boyfriend came about 40-50 miles to look at a real nice Honda I had for sale for 1800. after spending 30 minutes explaining all the work etc she said she would take it.
The boyfriend went over and was gonna start and load and I said "hold on, you have to pay first"

lady started freaking out saying what for it is FREE!!!!
I told them they were mistaken........they left and I thought that was the end of story.....

Not with this PSYCHO!!!

She goes on FB and starts telling everyone that I STEAL Honda's from the local dealership and then sells them. Everyone starts commenting "where does this guy live " etc. You know how FB is, people believe everything they read and pile on.

I called my psycho daughter (it takes a psycho to deal with a psycho ) and told her what happened. She took care of it. Threatened mayhem and lawsuits if crazy lady does not remove post.

She removed post.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Guess it helps to be a GOT with a knowledgeable daughter.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The neighbour I mentioned previously with the 3 year old Husky snow blower that has been sitting outside his shed uncovered since last spring is at least consistent.

For the past week or so his lawn tractor has been sitting in the middle of his side yard (looks like it quit working, ran out of gas or he stopped for a beer break and forgot to finish cutting the grass). A couple of days ago I noticed a nice Stihl or Echo back pack leaf blower sitting in plain view on the edge of the driveway near his car port, it is still there today. Luckily honest folks in the neighbourhood, so it hasn't found legs yet.

Yes the Husky is still sitting in the same spot, waiting for the first big snow storm. I wonder if I will hear any cursing from that direction, probably not, I am a block or 2 away.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

I can understand that some people may be busy with other issues or interests, lives full of demands, and some people have infirmities that limit them from attending to machines. 
What kills me are people who are surprised that neglect results in poor operating conditions, "I bought Brand x just 3 years ago, used it once, left it in the yard and now the POS won't work. Brand X stinks"


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

This neighbour is about 60, retired, very fit (he walks his 2 dogs at least twice a day) and reasonably friendly.

Just one of those people that can't be bothered uncluttering his shed, garage, car port and probably house and doesn't seem to value his vehicles and OPE.

Reminds me of my kids when they were teenagers and you could not see the floor of their bedrooms because all their clothes, bath towels etc. were strewn all over.
My solution then was to just close the bed room door, out of sight out of mind. They are both reasonably neat adults now with clean, organized homes.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

My neighbor had left out his 1985 Garden Way Super Tomahawk chipper for many years. By the time I saw it at the curb and rescued it, the 5HP Tecumseh engine was toast and the chipper was quite rusty. No problem, because my 1987 Honda snowblower had just died from transmission failure and NLA parts, so the 8HP GX240 engine was transplanted. Considering the Honda was ALWAYS garaged, the amount of surface rust on the tank, heat shield and valve cover is surprising, but it still starts on one pull... Someday I'll probably replace those items with shiny ones from eBay, but not likely until the tank actually gives up the ghost (it's still all shiny on the inside).


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Darby said:


> I can understand that some people may be busy with other issues or interests, lives full of demands, and some people have infirmities that limit them from attending to machines.
> What kills me are people who are surprised that neglect results in poor operating conditions, "I bought Brand x just 3 years ago, used it once, left it in the yard and now the POS won't work. Brand X stinks"


I really enjoy reading reviews on equipment and seeing who lacks the knowledge to give a good account of why their POS machine is so bad . Most don't have a clue but it's usually their fault not the machine if you read between the lines.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

You want to talk about , neglect, stupidy, lazyness and what ever else rolled into one. Some time ago, my phone rang. i, was asked, hoe much would I charge to weld his boat motor. Told him I, would need to look at it. I, welded it. There was about a 3-4in. crack in the block. Why, because he did not winterize the motor. I, will never under stand people.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm amused by folks who offer "interesting" cars for sale. They were "interesting" in their previous life anyway. "Ran when parked" 20 years ago doesn't seem to register well, mostly because they choose not to remember that it was really "ran until it didn't, and it's been parked there since." "I'm sure it just needs a [insert name of cheap and easy part here...]" but if that's all it needed why didn't fix it?

Same with abused OPE. How about "ran when I bought it new!"

I have no idea how that tree grew through it...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

dr bob said:


> I have no idea how that tree grew through it...


LOL...


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Those have been there for quite awhile. One never knew what you would see walking through old farm. Sad there are a thing of the past.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

heheheh, carr tires on the front were not standard , but the farmers used what ever they had at the time...


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Life finds a way.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

So today I am out on the cement patio working on a few of my blowers getting ready to sell some and one I want to keep. The guy that tossed his two blowers out last month yells "what are you hoarding snow blowers?" I just looked back smiled at him and said "sucks to be you this winter". He went in the house and I was still getting this ready for snow, if we get any this year.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

There are several aspects of this video that reminded me of this thread.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

this guy who used the bait and switch strategy on me 4 seasons ago is begging me to sell him 2 snowblowers I have for sale. He is a property manager and 4 years ago he offered to buy my blower for asking price and asked if he should bring cash or cashiers check.

I told him cash and then when he shows he offered me 300 less. I declined and kept his name on the "special" page of my notebook. The black list as it were.

I keep saying NO and he has no clue why to my current listings. 

He just doesnt remember me I guess. But a Sicilian never forgets.

GOT


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> this guy who used the bait and switch strategy on me 4 seasons ago is begging me to sell him 2 snowblowers I have for sale. He is a property manager and 4 years ago he offered to buy my blower for asking price and asked if he should bring cash or cashiers check.
> 
> I told him cash and then when he shows he offered me 300 less. I declined and kept his name on the "special" page of my notebook. The black list as it were.
> 
> ...


I'll bet you whistle tunes from the god father while you do your repairs .


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Poor little Artisan blower😢😢😢😢

I might check out some of this guys other videos, looks like he specializes in small engines and OPE, maybe the next Donyboy 73.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> Poor little Artisan blower😢😢😢😢
> 
> I might check out some of this guys other videos, looks like he specializes in small engines and OPE, maybe the next Donyboy 73.


Link?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCg7IhMIvhwxgeeLk8LuTynA/videos


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

tabora said:


> LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ford's first attempt at a green power plant (pun intended) was this 1968 Shelby Mustang


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> Ford's first attempt at a green power plant (pun intended) was this 1968 Shelby Mustang
> 
> View attachment 183362


Now that's a shame.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL, regarding the post of the video by JJG723, that is the funniest video I have seen in a long time ... I especially like the broken handlebars ....  takes all kinds.

Thank you for the laugh ....


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Darby ... I totally agree, that car should be restored for sure.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> LOL, regarding the post of the video by JJG723, that is the funniest video I have seen in a long time ... I especially like the broken handlebars ....  takes all kinds.
> 
> Thank you for the laugh ....


Yes it sure was, almost painfully so. 
Notice the broken shear pin on the right auger? I kept waiting for the handlebars to break off in his hands.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Hehheh, yeah, it should also be mandatory viewing for anyone that says the lawn tires work fine ...


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> Yes it sure was, almost painfully so.
> Notice the broken shear pin on the right auger? I kept waiting for the handlebars to break off in his hands.


Was one tire flat? I thinkat one point one wheel was spinning when tire was not !


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes the rim was spinning on the tire.
Comedy of errors.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ziggy65 said:


> Poor little Artisan blower😢😢😢😢
> 
> I might check out some of this guys other videos, looks like he specializes in small engines and OPE, maybe the next Donyboy 73.


Trained Professional 👌


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oneacer said:


> LOL, regarding the post of the video by JJG723, that is the funniest video I have seen in a long time ... I especially like the broken handlebars ....  takes all kinds.
> 
> Thank you for the laugh ....


 Anytime 👍🤣


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

That video really runs the gamut. I also liked how he mentions that machine wasn't a homeowners unit because it doesn't have a single blade with the rubber paddles. 🤦 Also that machine "whips the snow pretty good." 🤨


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I think a little mixture needle adjustment on that old engine would help some with the way-too-rich running. That way the tire could spin faster in the rim. His four-foot drift melted down to a foot or so between the measurement and getting the machine started.

Positive: it took a while for me to learn everything there is to know about this stuff. Just ask me anything... Anybody else who doesn't have a few of these face-palm learning moments in their past? Line forms to my right, over here ->


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> The neighbour I mentioned previously with the 3 year old Husky snow blower that has been sitting outside his shed uncovered since last spring is at least consistent.
> 
> For the past week or so his lawn tractor has been sitting in the middle of his side yard (looks like it quit working, ran out of gas or he stopped for a beer break and forgot to finish cutting the grass). A couple of days ago I noticed a nice Stihl or Echo back pack leaf blower sitting in plain view on the edge of the driveway near his car port, it is still there today. Luckily honest folks in the neighbourhood, so it hasn't found legs yet.
> 
> Yes the Husky is still sitting in the same spot, waiting for the first big snow storm. I wonder if I will hear any cursing from that direction, probably not, I am a block or 2 away.


The Husky and riding mower have not moved, but are now both covered with snow.

Looks like he shoveled the recent 5 or 6" densely packed snow fall we had the other day.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just saw this free stuff on the curb posted a day ago in Marketplace up in MA ...

A complete Troy-Bilt tiller .... Someone driving by had a great day ...


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Geez, all that is missing for a first time home owner is a lawn mower 

That tiller is an old fella, back when Troy Bilt meant something.

Didn't you sell a blower the other day? I'm sure you could find space for the tiller😈


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I did ..  ... And believe me, If I thought there was any chance that would still be there, I would have drove up to Mass ... and you are correct, those old Troybilt are still being used everywhere, because they are built rock solid and great quality back then, when they were being made in Troy, NY.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL ..... Actually, i just texted them to see if it is still there, as I would come get it ... but I know it has to be gone already ....


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Dang, I, could drive around all day, every day, and not find any thing. Some people have all the luck.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

I find people around me throw away better stuff than I own. The neighborhood has changed in the last 20 years.
Where once there were honest proletarian working man such as myself, there are now white collar professionals who drive BMWs and school teachers in Volvos.

And they push last falls stuff to the road in the spring, and last springs stuff to the road come the fall. I bring home appliances that are dirty but finctional, power tools that need brushes, generators full of stale gas ( actually everything has stale gas now ) and once I even found an anvil and vice....

So I fix this stuff and gift it to people that need stuff once I become over stocked with unneeded stuff....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

NOS said:


> I find people around me throw away better stuff than I own. The neighborhood has changed in the last 20 years.
> Where once there were honest proletarian working man such as myself, there are now white collar professionals who drive BMWs and school teachers in Volvos.
> 
> And they push last falls stuff to the road in the spring, and last springs stuff to the road come the fall. I bring home appliances that are dirty but finctional, power tools that need brushes, generators full of stale gas ( actually everything has stale gas now ) and once I even found an anvil and vice....
> ...


Then those people call you in a year when they can't get the things started because of stale gas..... the never ending cycle.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

No one around here calls me in a year.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Those are the people that have more money than brains. I, wonder how that would act in a crics situtaion.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Plan - B said:


> Those are the people that have more money than brains. I, wonder how that would act in a crics situtaion.


Maybe they have more money and more brains.

An observation:
They have more money....
I am picking through their garbage...

It's valid from someone else point of view HA HA


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

One man's trash is another man's gold .....


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Maybe one reason why people through things away. Some thing that cost under, say, $200.00. The to repair, may be close to buying a new one.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Most homeowners don't know how to turn a wrench, and actually don't want to learn .... just toss it and buy a new one.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

What is the real cost of throwing things away?
Forget about a dollar...... ( A dollar is just a piece of paper we arbitrarily assign a value on based on voodoo and the magical power of wishing. A dollar is just way of putting a convertable value on the comodity and even our labour today is treated like a commodity that is traded and sold )

What if we measured value based on energy, labour expended and raw materials required to manufacture it?
A standard unit of currency you can not manipulate?

And if we added the costs of disposal of said products after their useful life ends?

I bet we would find out that a thing wasted is truly a cost we can not afford today.
Maybe we already knew this before but have fooled ourselves into thinking that there is no cost to our system of mass production mass consumption and mass disposal.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Could you say that in English ..... 

I am not sure what you are trying to say ??


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

NOS said:


> What is the real cost of throwing things away?
> Forget about a dollar...... ( A dollar is just a piece of paper we arbitrarily assign a value on based on voodoo and the magical power of wishing. A dollar is just way of putting a convertable value on the comodity and even our labour today is treated like a commodity that is traded and sold )
> 
> What if we measured value based on energy, labour expended and raw materials required to manufacture it?
> ...


People, do not think that way, people think in dollars and cents. What is it going to cost me out of my pocket.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

"
#94  ·  39 m ago




Could you say that in English ..... 

I am not sure what you are trying to say ?? "

Ok put another way.
What something costs what something is worth what is the measure of value?

We say gold is worth a lot because its shiny and scarce, and assign a dollar value to it, but if your stuck on a desert island with bars of gold and no food well its worthless

We never figure another thing into value and that is the true costs of its life cycle.
What is the cost to make aluminum in China VS Quebec?
In China they burn a hell of a lot of coal and pollute everything in order to make cheap electricity that can compete with the cost of Hydro power in the PQ.
How much cheaper is that hydro compared to coal generation when you factor in all the acid rain, lung cancer and global warming ( I am ducking in case of flying objects after that ).

What I am saying is because something costs 200 dollars and I am paid 40 dollars an hour and need to work X number of hours to buy something and it may be cheaper than spending X number of hours to repair it...
Well the math may not add up.

I will go further and say the math is really mess up.
Sometimes 2+2=3 sometimes its 5 and sometimes it might actually be 4.
It all depends on the whims of the market and Guberment fidling with value of paper.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Whew .... Way over my head, sry ......


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Covid.
Too much time to think about stuff, no worries man.

I been trying to pickle my brains and make the thinking stop, but all that happens is my liver check light comes on and I don't feel so good the next few days...

I see this place has an off topic forum.
I am staying the heck away from that lest I get drawn into some furious socio / political thought.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

NOS said:


> What is the real cost of throwing things away?
> Forget about a dollar...... ( A dollar is just a piece of paper we arbitrarily assign a value on based on voodoo and the magical power of wishing. A dollar is just way of putting a convertable value on the comodity and even our labour today is treated like a commodity that is traded and sold )
> 
> What if we measured value based on energy, labour expended and raw materials required to manufacture it?
> ...


I get it. Very interesting. 

Real Costs?

Time. resources, r&d, space , waste, theft, corruption, energy , ......humans are perhaps the only dangerous to life form on Earth and in the end Nature will take it's course and get rid of us. 

The Earth will perhaps heal itself.after we are gone. There is evidence that Mars at one time was a thriving planet and was eventually killed by the civilization that lived there. Conservative estimates are that our 4 billion year old planet has had a number of almost life ending experiences but eventually came back.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Well...
That's a bit of a downer.

I was not quite willing to bring us to extinction because we throw to much in the old rubbish tip.
I think we will be fine if we just learn to pay the man a value of his labour and do more than lip service to the idea the world has resource limits we should not squander.

Now for something completely different and I shall exit this thread before I turn it into mess.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

You are forgetting some thing. Politics and big bussness has a way to get what it wants. We may want to do the right thing, However, we are out financed and out guned. We are getting way off track of the OP.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Ah the emancipation of the industrial proletariat is what kind of struggle? 
Class against class.
We call this a political struggle.

They are giving us the business; we just have to push for the right choices and and not get fooled by the sale pitch.
TO THAT END I am going to stop before I pull this thread off into the weeds and ruin it..


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

The problem with most items these days is that they aren't built to last. Most companies realize people just throw stuff away. I'd rather have an older machine that is built like a tank and will be easy to repair.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

KJSeller said:


> The problem with most items these days is that they aren't built to last. Most companies realize people just throw stuff away. I'd rather have an older machine that is built like a tank and will be easy to repair.


How true!


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Here's a good laugher for you guys. I put a small snow blower on line for $50 and it clearly states "needs work and selling as a parts machine" will this little tart answers my ad and wants to come over as fast as she can to get it. I had the machine out for her to look at and she's like "it's a POS" I laughed and told her "you read the ad right? it's parts snow blower" she left and had a long ride home, LOL.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Auger1 said:


> Here's a good laugher for you guys. I put a small snow blower on line for $50 and it clearly states "needs work and selling as a parts machine" will this little tart answers my ad and wants to come over as fast as she can to get it. I had the machine out for her to look at and she's like "it's a POS" I laughed and told her "you read the ad right? it's parts snow blower" she left and had a long ride home, LOL.


Lol. Some people can't read more than one sentence at a time. It's like they run their lives like a text message. 

It doesn't surprise me. This will only get worse. They gave an attention span that's as good as a flea.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I think she thought that she could quickly score a snowblower for $50 for her husband, versus the new Ariens Kraken. More money for her Starbucks latte and Louis Vuitton hand bag. Oh well...sometimes you're the pigeon, sometimes you're the statue.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aa335 said:


> I think she thought that she could quickly score a snowblower for $50 for her husband, versus the new Ariens Kraken. More money for her Starbucks latte and Louis Vuitton hand bag. Oh well...sometimes you're the pigeon, sometimes you're the statue.


This happens ALL the time.

First sentence of every ad i put on. "Please read ENTIRE ad before responding and YES , still available if you can read this.

attention span of knats.....

BTW I rarely respond to women.......unless they say they are bringing husband.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

As they say common sense ain't that common....


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

aa335 said:


> I think she thought that she could quickly score a snowblower for $50 for her husband, versus the new Ariens Kraken. More money for her Starbucks latte and Louis Vuitton hand bag. Oh well...sometimes you're the pigeon, sometimes you're the statue.


I think this time she got the pigeon droppings.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

People are only as good, as what they are taught.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I really do not have any hope for the human race...........which is racing to the bottom.
It is fun watching the daily show on the internet.
Georgie Carlin was right......
Earth will get along with out us.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Sad thing about it is, the people that are mucking things up, are thinking about the now. What kind of a place are they makeing for there children and grandchildern.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Came across this ad earlier. Looks like a good deal for a perfectly running, barely broken in, showroom condition machine.🤦😁


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

When I used to do body work. Some people would come in and say, I need you to look at my car, it is really wrecked, you walk out to see there is not much. Some people would come in and say, come look at my car, it is not to bad, you walk out to see it is really smashed. I, suppose it is all in the way people look at things.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I like the red and brown 2 tone paint.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> I like the red and brown 2 tone paint.


That's one of those new Rat Rod snow blowers.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Ya... clear-coat that baby with some wallyworld rattlecan matte and flip it for a grand. 😁 

Something else George Carlin said rings true... "Imagine how stupid the 'average' person is, and then realize half of 'em are stupider than that".

Related, and worthy of mention here: If you have Netflix, watch "Don't Look Up". Our society in a nutshell... and not a bad movie either.

Steady on. 🍻


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ziggy65 said:


> I like the red and brown 2 tone paint.





Auger1 said:


> That's one of those new Rat Rod snow blowers.


I think you guys figured it out. The custom paint job with the patina coming through really brings up the value. 🤑😂


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

There's obviously room in society for a broad spectrum of 'tellygintz. I had the pleasure of working with a team of MIT, Stanford and CalTech brainiac engineers for over a dozen years. I didn't go to any of those schools, so I was forever the underling. Meanwhile, it was like herding cats to get a decision on anything. And I can safely say that none of them had a lot of consideration for daily mechanical things like cars or OPE. Conclusion: No common direct relationship between IQ and working street smarts. Different things can be important to different people.

More: offering the well-broken-in MTD blower for $800 initial-ask may not be stupid. In a blizzard there are folks who will pay stupid money for what they perceive as critical equipment. It's so much easier to negotiate down from a high number when selling something, vs. up from a too-low ask. Patience is a virtue sometimes. Worst case is it sits for a while, and the seller gets tired of looking at it and adjusts the price to get it out of the garage. Guessing the surface rust on the outside of the bucket does little to affect the snow-clearing capability. If it starts, runs, and chucks snow it may do no less work than what a buyer might find that day at a local snowed-in big-box store for twice the money. Is "opportunity pricing" a crime? The market is a fickle thing sometimes, sometimes not.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

But, but it's only surface rust. That makes me laugh. Where else would rust be, if it was not on the surface.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> I like the red and brown 2 tone paint.


"camo" is still the in thing isn't it?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

The market sets the price. Maybe they will sell at 800. Probably not but worth trying.
In these shortage days the prices are getting ridiculous but they are selling anyways at very high prices.

I sold a 828 a couple months ago for $1200 which I thought was very fair. Guy flipped it for $2k. Then that guy is trying to sell for $2700 and he may get it.
I just can't do that even though it is possible. My main thing is staying busy and not so much the moulah part.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

aa335 said:


> Ok, you got me again. I just remember that I left my garden spade outside for a whole week now. Granted it's only a 30 dollar tool, but it deserve better.


What? No WD-40? Shame


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

dr bob said:


> There's obviously room in society for a broad spectrum of 'tellygintz. I had the pleasure of working with a team of MIT, Stanford and CalTech brainiac engineers for over a dozen years. I didn't go to any of those schools, so I was forever the underling. Meanwhile, it was like herding cats to get a decision on anything. And I can safely say that none of them had a lot of consideration for daily mechanical things like cars or OPE. Conclusion: No common direct relationship between IQ and working street smarts. Different things can be important to different people.
> 
> More: offering the well-broken-in MTD blower for $800 initial-ask may not be stupid. In a blizzard there are folks who will pay stupid money for what they perceive as critical equipment. It's so much easier to negotiate down from a high number when selling something, vs. up from a too-low ask. Patience is a virtue sometimes. Worst case is it sits for a while, and the seller gets tired of looking at it and adjusts the price to get it out of the garage. Guessing the surface rust on the outside of the bucket does little to affect the snow-clearing capability. If it starts, runs, and chucks snow it may do no less work than what a buyer might find that day at a local snowed-in big-box store for twice the money. Is "opportunity pricing" a crime? The market is a fickle thing sometimes, sometimes not.


I fully understand what you're saying. There were a couple other pics as well. The inside of a bucket is worse than the outside as far as the rust. From my experience and others here as well I think we can agree that "needs a tune-up" is code for it doesn't run at all or runs extremely poorly. Could be engine, could be drivetrain, could be anything. That machine was about $1,100 new about 25 years ago.🍻


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

dr bob said:


> There's obviously room in society for a broad spectrum of 'tellygintz. I had the pleasure of working with a team of MIT, Stanford and CalTech brainiac engineers for over a dozen years. I didn't go to any of those schools, so I was forever the underling. Meanwhile, it was like herding cats to get a decision on anything. And I can safely say that none of them had a lot of consideration for daily mechanical things like cars or OPE. Conclusion: No common direct relationship between IQ and working street smarts. Different things can be important to different people.
> 
> More: offering the well-broken-in MTD blower for $800 initial-ask may not be stupid. In a blizzard there are folks who will pay stupid money for what they perceive as critical equipment. It's so much easier to negotiate down from a high number when selling something, vs. up from a too-low ask. Patience is a virtue sometimes. Worst case is it sits for a while, and the seller gets tired of looking at it and adjusts the price to get it out of the garage. Guessing the surface rust on the outside of the bucket does little to affect the snow-clearing capability. If it starts, runs, and chucks snow it may do no less work than what a buyer might find that day at a local snowed-in big-box store for twice the money. Is "opportunity pricing" a crime? The market is a fickle thing sometimes, sometimes not.


Maybe 6-7 years ago we get a whopper of a snow storm. I mean feet upon feet. I go to Sears after they get the roads cleared there’s all these people milling around the snowblowers of which all are one except one and one guy staring at some lone insanely expensive Craftsman Professional snowblower with a forlorn look.

Two weeks before? They had stacks and stacks. They’d had stacks since August. It’s gonna snow. People know it’s gonna snow. They wait until it’s too late to test the existing, buy new ones. The retailers aren’t gonna cut any breaks Waiting unless you buy in the spring.

So what happens? June rolls around, “snowblower $150“ all over Facebook and Craigslist. They don’t feel like storing them. Come November or December Sears may be gone the above takes place at Lowes, Hone Depot or whatever.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

It really makes me wonder about people. I mean, IMHO, snow removal equipment is, just as important as lawn equipment, but people do not seem to care about buying snow removeal equipment. I, know a lot of people, that do not own, and will not own snow removal equipment. Yet, they scream, I need some one to clean the snow off my drive.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I think snow removal equipment is more finicky than lawn equipment. Failures are prone to happen with snow equipment and the average user doesn't want to repair or tweak their machines in the cold. I definitely don't want to work on snow equipment when the outside temp is less than 20F. I don't have heated garage so my approach is to get everything ready before the cold, and have back up machines.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Used to be you saw the kids cleaning the drive with shovels instead of staring at a phone or computer screen.
I used to look forward to getting out and shovelling snow for my parents and some elderly folks too and didn't expect pay for it ,I just loved the work out and challenge.
You saw very few snowblowers back in the day.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Kids out shoveling snow. I, think that it a thing of the past. I, thing there is so many lawn care company's, is because, the kids are not responsable to mow, there lawn. They do not have to. They have been swaddled and coddled, for 18 tears, then they graduate, they get in the real world, and there are lost. Really, it is not there fault. People are only as good, as those that teach them.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Kids today aren't even dressed properly to walk to school in the cold. Their parents drop them off in their fancy 60K SUV or truck, and the kids hop off the car wearing skinny thin athletic pants and a hoodie. Pathetic.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

aa335 said:


> snow removal equipment is more finicky than lawn equipment. Failures are prone to happen with snow equipment and the average user doesn't want to repair


I agree. Finicky,somewhat yes, definitely worked harder than lawn equipment, mine are anyway. There are no doubt some that dont want to get their hands dirty, I've found its more along the line of not having any idea of 'how to'.


Plan - B said:


> Really, it is not there fault. People are only as good, as those that teach them.


Yep, agree here too. I call it poor upbringing.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Who ,s to see the kids dress properly. People say, kids today. Noooo, it is parents today.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Grandkids @17 are driven by peer pressure, they don't walk to school like we did in 16" snow wearing boots & snow pants etc. They get on the warm school bus up at the corner with the $150.00 Nike Sneakers on in winter.....you have to be "Cool" today according to them or get laughed at.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

I worked at Western University for 15 years in first year student residence , a great many of the students I talked to had no idea what they wanted to do , were there to party and live it up on mom and dad's money. I saw very little in the way of world skills , it was pretty sad.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Plan - B said:


> Who ,s to see the kids dress properly. People say, kids today. Noooo, it is parents today.


It is the responsibility of parents to beat the sense into the kids. The kids are supposed to go the 5 stages of grief and grow up.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Plan - B said:


> Kids out shoveling snow. I, think that it a thing of the past. I, thing there is so many lawn care company's, is because, the kids are not responsable to mow, there lawn. They do not have to. They have been swaddled and coddled, for 18 tears, then they graduate, they get in the real world, and there are lost. Really, it is not there fault. People are only as good, as those that teach them.


I'm in my 60's and will still help people with snow removal. disabled, elderly.

but one house i went to the old lady had a about late 20's , early 30's fat ass son that couldnt help because he was too lazy and eating crap when I arrived.

them i charged. I made a lot of money with them. did it about 4-5 times before they moved. found out they had 5 houses that they took time moving around to.

kinda sad. the kid in the basement of his mother's home playing video games type of kid. he needed a father to kick him in the butt.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

been single for ever. When I was datting i, did not date women with kids in the home. Mom raised kids, I found to be the worst.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Hollowpoint said:


> Grandkids @17 are driven by peer pressure, they don't walk to school like we did in 16" snow wearing boots & snow pants etc. They get on the warm school bus up at the corner with the $150.00 Nike Sneakers on in winter.....you have to be "Cool" today according to them or get laughed at.


Its always been like that. I wasnt one of the cool kids back in the 70's. wore cordaroy pants and white socks.kids used to yell at me "WHITE SOCKS WHITE SOCKS!" Pointed shoes were the rage but my feet were extra wide so had to wear wide toes shoes. was laughed at that also. 

My folks were kinda poor so I never had the right clothes or right stuff. Texas Instruments calculators were $100 plus back then and I had the cheapest. They laughed at that too. 
I remember all of that . Not fitting in. After awhile I did not care and hung out with the "Nerds"

Never had the cool mustang , chevelle, GOAT, muscle car like all the jocks and cool kids.I drove a VW bug.

But as always the weird kids and nerds have the last laugh. When all the popular kids and jocks ruled highschool but flame out years later guys like us get rich because of our brains and get the hot chicks.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

In the 80's and part of the 90's, I was a Scout Master. When a boy came into the troop, you could tell, which ones had house hold duitys and those that did not.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> Its always been like that. I wasnt one of the cool kids back in the 70's. wore cordaroy pants and white socks.kids used to yell at me "WHITE SOCKS WHITE SOCKS!" Pointed shoes were the rage but my feet were extra wide so had to wear wide toes shoes. was laughed at that also.
> 
> My folks were kinda poor so I never had the right clothes or right stuff. Texas Instruments calculators were $100 plus back then and I had the cheapest. They laughed at that too.
> I remember all of that . Not fitting in. After awhile I did not care and hung out with the "Nerds"
> ...


Well said. I, was the same, as you. Grew up on a farm. Wore boots to school. We took care of our colths and shoes. Dad came here from Italy, 1919. Mom was born in PA. in 1908. Her parents came from Italy, in 1901. Parents had 8 childern. We were taught, how to work. How to streach a dollar. Amoung other things. I, told many kids, yes, you have peer pressuer, do not worry about it or get caught up in it. After you graduate, every thing will change, and all that will mean nothing. Chanches are you will never see those people again. I, think we live in a socity, that has more money than brains.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

There is a kid in my neighborhood, he's been mowing, edging the sidewalks in the summer and snowblowing in the winter. He's been doing this since he was 10 years old. The yard is nicely maintained. He's probably 13 or 14 years old now. Quite a rare and impressive sight to see these days. There is a glimmer of hope.

One question always comes up in my mind when I see him outside. Where TH is his Dad?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aa335 said:


> There is a kid in my neighborhood, he's been mowing, edging the sidewalks in the summer and snowblowing in the winter. He's been doing this since he was 10 years old. The yard is nicely maintained. He's probably 13 or 14 years old now. Quite a rare and impressive sight to see these days. There is a glimmer of hope.
> 
> One question always comes up in my mind when I see him outside. Where TH is his Dad?


I'd love to meet a kid like that. Would make up work for him to give him money. Maybe his Dad died early or is disabled. He def took over and grew up fast.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> I'd love to meet a kid like that. Would make up work for him to give him money. Maybe his Dad died early or is disabled. He def took over and grew up fast.


I, second that.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I think "able to fix stuff" starts out early with "need to fix stuff". As a child I had an insatiable curiosity about how things worked. I learned early about how a push mower and snow shovel worked. Soon got curious enough about a neighbor's snowblower that I could trade maintaining it and clearing his driveway plus ours. I bought my first and used it to clear more driveways, making enough to cover the spend plus costs on the machine in just one season. I had to learn how to care for stuff, since nobody else was there to backstop the efforts with six kids in the family. Just that shovel...

Since we now have parents who believe that if they can't fix it just toss it and buy new, we have succeeding generations that carry on that process. Buy the kids multi-$k gaming computers that are replaced every year or two because they are no longer bleeding-edge. Parents want to offer their kids a life without what they think they had to go through. Perhaps all the parents' basement time is good if you go into software development. It still helps if you can find your way out of the driveway in winter to restock the chips and Red Bull lockers once in a while.

Good sense isn't common. The definition of "good sense" is all over the map though.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

dr bob said:


> There's obviously room in society for a broad spectrum of 'tellygintz. I had the pleasure of working with a team of MIT, Stanford and CalTech brainiac engineers for over a dozen years. I didn't go to any of those schools, so I was forever the underling. Meanwhile, it was like herding cats to get a decision on anything. And I can safely say that none of them had a lot of consideration for daily mechanical things like cars or OPE. Conclusion: No common direct relationship between IQ and working street smarts. Different things can be important to different people.


From my consulting days, I'd take a new grad with a lower GPA and people skills and street smarts over higher GPA grad that didn't have the soft skills.



nitehawk55 said:


> I worked at Western University for 15 years in first year student residence , a great many of the students I talked to had no idea what they wanted to do , were there to party and live it up on mom and dad's money. I saw very little in the way of world skills , it was pretty sad.


University can be an expensive way to find out what you aren't cut out for. I remember undergrad, a lot of arts student saying that they were in pre-law - yeah the only bar you are getting admitted to is one with a cover charge.



aa335 said:


> There is a kid in my neighborhood, he's been mowing, edging the sidewalks in the summer and snowblowing in the winter. He's been doing this since he was 10 years old. The yard is nicely maintained. He's probably 13 or 14 years old now. Quite a rare and impressive sight to see these days. There is a glimmer of hope.


I know of a couple of kids that started their own lawn care companies- there is a glimmer of hope......


----------



## Lehninger (Dec 24, 2021)

I grew up poor in Alaska. My dad came to Alaska with the military, learned how to operate heavy equipment, and got into gold mining. I learned many things watching him, perhaps one of the more important was work ethic. He would wake at 4 AM and come home at 6 PM, completely exhausted and sometimes injured. I remember a time he got hit in the face with a 1" cable from a dragline, another time he got a bad torch burn on his arm, once a CAT battery exploded in his face. 

But he was always vigorous and seemed to love WORK for works sake...These days our society has become numb and it seems few people have the ability to deal with pain, adversity, or struggle - they lack grit. This is sort of a byproduct of a modern society where every need is met and our wealth as a country is very high relative to the rest of the world. We live a life that would be unimaginable even just 100 years ago. 

I have inherited his ability to endure and believe my success is not related to my intelligence, but rather my ability to endure the 'pain' of work/school beyond what my peers are capable of.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

aa335 said:


> There is a kid in my neighborhood, he's been mowing, edging the sidewalks in the summer and snowblowing in the winter. He's been doing this since he was 10 years old. The yard is nicely maintained. He's probably 13 or 14 years old now. Quite a rare and impressive sight to see these days. There is a glimmer of hope.
> 
> One question always comes up in my mind when I see him outside. Where TH is his Dad?


My stepson used to do this. In 2010 the year after I bought my house I had known we had tons of leaves, since I had bought the previous fall, but had no way to deal with the quantity. I hadn’t yet acquired all sorts of equipment so that summer I bought a Yardman leaf vac Sears had on clearance for $150 and a $75 Agway lawn tractor I found on Craigslist. The Agway, nicknamed “the beater“, had a bent front axle (and awful turn radius) and a bad solenoid so you had to jumper it with a screwdriver to start it which we called “the starting stick”. I primarily had bought it to shred leaves but my stepson used it to cut grass at a few neighbors houses the next few years. Then taking the earned money bought a Troy Bilt hydrosatic tractor I found on clearance, I told him to keep it in pristine shape, so he used it a lot but it looked great and he sold it for almost what he paid a few years later then bought a clearance Snapper Zero Turn. Now when he buys a house he has a zero turn. It wasn’t even all the money he earned either. Only he didn’t pick up as much on maintenance as I’d have hoped.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Parents neighbor owned a commercial laundry business, the son still in high school would get up at 4AM and drive to the scout camps pick up sheets, kitchen towels etc., then to nursing homes in the Poconos. All before school. He bought lawn and snowblower equipment and did all the hospital and doctors' offices as they were situated in the middle of our community. Then he started buying homes turning them into apartments. The rest is history, millionaire at 35 and barely graduated high school.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

So yesterday, we got a bunch of fluffy snow to plow and of course a had some fun plowing. On the one side where I live the young girl and her hubby are shoveling when they have a new 26" Cub Cadet 2X in the garage, WTH?. On the other side of my house the two guys brought home a new Toro single stage last Sat. and brought it in the house. Yesterday both of them were out shoveling the driveway. People are really strange lately.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Auger1 said:


> So yesterday, we got a bunch of fluffy snow to plow and of course a had some fun plowing. On the one side where I live the young girl and her hubby are shoveling when they have a new 26" Cub Cadet 2X in the garage, WTH?. On the other side of my house the two guys brought home a new Toro single stage last Sat. and brought it in the house. Yesterday both of them were out shoveling the driveway. People are really strange lately.


They can't afford to put gas in it?


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Auger1 said:


> So yesterday, we got a bunch of fluffy snow to plow and of course a had some fun plowing. On the one side where I live the young girl and her hubby are shoveling when they have a new 26" Cub Cadet 2X in the garage, WTH?. On the other side of my house the two guys brought home a new Toro single stage last Sat. and brought it in the house. Yesterday both of them were out shoveling the driveway. People are really strange lately.


same here--folks across the street have a new unit too. When we got a ton, they shovelled. When it was an inch of powder, they're out their s/blower. I guess with the exorbitant price of gas, they were trying to save their pennies instead of their backs


----------



## RalphS (Jan 10, 2022)

Years ago, I worked with an engineer with a BS *and* MS in Mechanical Engineering from a well-known school in Michigan. We were looking at a mechanical part drawing that had a callout "10-24 UNC 2B". Asked me what the "10" stood for. I just shook my head as I explained what it meant. 
I re-told the story a few years ago to a colleague with a BS, MS, and PHD in Mechanical Engineering from a very well known school in the Boston area. Said they never learned that in school. 
I think I knew what it meant when I was in high school.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

aa335 said:


> One question always comes up in my mind when I see him outside. Where TH is his Dad?


Perhaps the kid was out in the neighborhood because he wanted a job to earn his own spending money. Perhaps around the home the yard work was his chores to do much like picking up the dishes and cleaning your room. Perhaps the parents didn't believe in giving the kid allowances and only had expectations instead. If so sounds like good parenting to me.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

What I dont understand is some people think you will drop everything to do something for them. They know I'm retired and in poor health but come to my house after a dump to fix their snowblowers. Ya I sometimes get cranky about it and ask them why didnt they bring it to me in summer or during the 2 month dry spell we just had.

They say they know and then try to make a joke about it and say something like outta sight outta mind. I dont like to disappoint people so usually give in and help. My wife gets mad at me because she knows what I go thru working in a cold garage and then coughing and hacking half the night. It's not only that but other things.....the aches and pains .The attitude of people when they treat you like a hired hand.

Well anyway the last couple months I have been turning people away. Still feel bad about it but I tell people to try to do it themselves. Most say they dont have the time. I started that Honda group just for this reason........so they could learn basic maintenance and repairs and save money. Plus you get a lot of satisfaction when you do something yourselves.

I have noticed that the younger generations can not or dont wanna do things for themselves anymore. This country is in big trouble if we have another major crisis like a World War or a huge financial melt down. These people will be weaklings and easily led. 

This is why I was so strict with my kids. Chores at an early age , jobs when they got older. They each had to purchase their own cars. They didnt like it when all their friends were getting cars for their 16th birthdays. My kids had to buy their own insurance also and they all opted until age 18 before getting their driver's license to save money there. They all turned out well and do the same thing with their own children.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Well said orangputeh. People aren't considerate of others. That old adage or the squeaky well gets the grease. 

You need to put up a sign in your garage "Stupidity on your part, doesn't constitute and emergency on my part".


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Honda1132 said:


> I know of a couple of kids that started their own lawn care companies- there is a glimmer of hope......


One of my cub scouts was totally enthralled with tractors. He would come by and watch/help me and my sons tinker on small engines and motorcycles. He now owns a large landscaping and outdoor services company:





Landscaping Services | Tammaro Landscaping


From masonry work at one of the most iconic lighthouses in the United States to lawn maintenance for your slice of paradise, our skilled team will make sure the work performed exceeds expectations.




www.tammarolandscaping.com





And now he owns his own farm and is passing the skills on to his sons...


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Orange, I feel your pain. People used to do that to me to. One day, I woke up, people will only use you if you let them. I, have also noticed, the more education, some people have, the dumber they are. IMHO, snow removeal equipment , is as important as lawn mowing equipment. Most people, does not seen to belive that.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

I can relate to this thread. My parents grew up in the Great Depression and thus could "squeeze a nickel 'til the buffalo screamed". And yes, I can (barely) remember five cent Cokes. My father did buy me a car when I was 16, but he paid $50 for it at the junkyard and I had to put the transmission in it before I could drive it. Occasionally it needed some additional maintenance. That's the time Dad wasn't looking when he opened the door and another car hit the driver's door and bent the door and fender. So off to the junkyard we go and get a new door and fender, no big deal. Later on I painted it with Rustoleum Fire Engine Red and it actually looked pretty good if you stood five feet away so you couldn't see the brush marks.

And I was just thrilled as all getout to have it! Because I had a set of wheels and most guys didn't. BTW, that's a 1956 Plymouth Belvedere and at the time it was ten years old.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

WVguy said:


> I can relate to this thread. My parents grew up in the Great Depression and thus could "squeeze a nickel 'til the buffalo screamed". And yes, I can (barely) remember five cent Cokes. My father did buy me a car when I was 16, but he paid $50 for it at the junkyard and I had to put the transmission in it before I could drive it. Occasionally it needed some additional maintenance. That's the time Dad wasn't looking when he opened the door and another car hit the driver's door and bent the door and fender. So off to the junkyard we go and get a new door and fender, no big deal. Later on I painted it with Rustoleum Fire Engine Red and it actually looked pretty good if you stood five feet away so you couldn't see the brush marks.
> 
> And I was just thrilled as all getout to have it! Because I had a set of wheels and most guys didn't. BTW, that's a 1956 Plymouth Belvedere and at the time it was ten years old.
> 
> View attachment 190505


When I was 16 many years ago my Dad gave me his '65 Impala that my younger brother screwed up big time, so he bought a new car. Later that week I had that old Chevy running like a top, my Dad just smiled at me. My younger brother was PO'ed about me getting the car. Dad said "you screw up everything you touch, that's why your brother got the car dummy" I got every hand me down car until he passed away, but before then I used to buy him good cars to drive and just give them to him for free. Kind of a what goes around comes around moment for me in life and yes my Dad was a big old penny pincher also.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> One of my cub scouts was totally enthralled with tractors. He would come by and watch/help me and my sons tinker on small engines and motorcycles. He now owns a large landscaping and outdoor services company:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would absolutely love it if I had a kid hanging around the garage. asked a couple grandsons if they wanted to help when they visited and they made icky faces. rather be on the phone.

Have had a couple older women ask if they could apprentice / help out in shop...........kinda suspicious of their motives.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> i would absolutely love it if I had a kid hanging around the garage.


My neighbour's son was over at the house one day with my young fellow, thought our garage was cool because there was a lot of stuff in it.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> i would absolutely love it if I had a kid hanging around the garage. asked a couple grandsons if they wanted to help when they visited and they made icky faces. rather be on the phone.
> 
> Have had a couple older women ask if they could apprentice / help out in shop...........kinda suspicious of their motives.


Maybe they want a lube oil and filter???? 🤣🤣


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda1132 said:


> My neighbour's son was over at the house one day with my young fellow, thought our garage was cool because there was a lot of stuff in it.


When I was about 8-9 I used to hang out at this guy's shop for hours. Used to do some clean up and go get us some cokes from the gas station. He used to let me cash in the bottles for 2 cents each and I would get a pack of baseball cards or buy the latest HULK comic for 10 cents.

The guy was known as the neighborhood grump always complaining about the noisy kids. Every kid was afraid of him but i wasnt for some reason. Probably annoyed him sometimes with all my yakking and asking questions , etc. My parents even apologized to him and said they would keep me away but he said he didnt mind.

He didnt talk much but I did learn something from him. He was very meticulous in his work and never would take shortcuts. It wasnt a mechanic type shop. He had a printing business with those great big printers that you had to set the type by hand with. He did business cards, wedding invites , all that stuff. Sometimes he would let me set type to make my own stuff to bring to school. 

He would patiently show me how to do everything with the machines. Place the plates in , roll the ink over the type, how to set the perimeters , everything. I was super interested . The machines broke a lot but no matter what he could fix them. He was real safety minded also. He would yell at me if I got close to the machine when it was going. men have lost arms and hands in these machines. 

I moved away a couple years later. This was in Wakefield , Mass back in early 60's.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Auger1 said:


> So yesterday, we got a bunch of fluffy snow to plow and of course a had some fun plowing. On the one side where I live the young girl and her hubby are shoveling when they have a new 26" Cub Cadet 2X in the garage, WTH?. On the other side of my house the two guys brought home a new Toro single stage last Sat. and brought it in the house. Yesterday both of them were out shoveling the driveway. People are really strange lately.


Single stages are only good for 1ft or more and 2 stages are just for decoration. Everybody knows that, duh🤭


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Reading these stories of people not appreciating the help others try to give reminded me of a another story I heard several years ago. 

There was an "educational type" father whose toilet was clogged so he called a plumber. The plumber comes and begins working on the clog. As the plumber is working, the father is standing over him and calls his son to come over. He turns to his son and says, "This is why you need to go to college so you can get a good job and not end up like this." The plumber doesn't say anything and just keeps working. About 20 minutes later the plumber is all done and everything is working properly. He writes up the bill, hands it to the father while turning to the son and says, "This is why you become a plumber."


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

... "That's more than I charge, and I'm a brain surgeon!"

"Yup. It's more than I charged back when I was a brain surgeon."


There's a case for brain surgeons who can unclog a toilet. Just sayin'...


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

dr bob said:


> There's a case for brain surgeons who can unclog a toilet. Just sayin'...


Did the brain surgeon had his ego removed?


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> When I was about 8-9 I used to hang out at this guy's shop for hours. Used to do some clean up and go get us some cokes from the gas station. He used to let me cash in the bottles for 2 cents each and I would get a pack of baseball cards or buy the latest HULK comic for 10 cents.
> 
> The guy was known as the neighborhood grump always complaining about the noisy kids. Every kid was afraid of him but i wasnt for some reason. Probably annoyed him sometimes with all my yakking and asking questions , etc. My parents even apologized to him and said they would keep me away but he said he didnt mind.
> 
> ...



Those old time printers, what great guys!!!

Did you get to run Heidelberg printing presses?

Pics of my old livelihood


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SnowCat in Bend said:


> Those old time printers, what great guys!!!
> 
> Did you get to run Heidelberg printing presses?
> 
> ...


YES!!! Looks like the machines. I was too young to remember brand. I did know it took real skill to operate, maintain, repair , these machines. I do remember that the top sign had to be done as in the pictures for the machine to run. If they were facing vertical they were safe to work on or set up. right? it's amazing that I can remember so much from something that happened 57 years ago but cant remember what I had for breakfast.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> YES!!! Looks like the machines. I was too young to remember brand. I did know it took real skill to operate, maintain, repair , these machines. I do remember that the top sign had to be done as in the pictures for the machine to run. If they were facing vertical they were safe to work on or set up. right? it's amazing that I can remember so much from something that happened 57 years ago but cant remember what I had for breakfast.


Yes, you did operate a Heidelberg Platen Press and are correct about the vertical sign position, it is called the front guard and if flipped up to the vertical position it immediately stops the press and will not let it start up if it is in the vertical position, that is, if the cable that is connected to it is working and adjusted properly. A fine safety feature for saving body parts and also to prevent a press breakdown from a paper misfeed or something falling into the press while running. I hand picked (all used), owned, operated and maintained them for 30+ years before I retired in 2012.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SnowCat in Bend said:


> Those old time printers, what great guys!!!


We had many of those printers for photo envelopes, advertising materials and signage. They were always fun to watch from a reasonable distance. I did learn to run them to produce the items I needed... Always nervous around them though, just like the large paper stack cutters... Sold them all off in 2006.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

tabora said:


> We had many of those printers for photo envelopes, advertising materials and signage. They were always fun to watch from a reasonable distance. I did learn to run them to produce the items I needed... Always nervous around them though, just like the large paper stack cutters...


All mechanical printing equipment is very dangerous and should be greatly respected. Moving parts galore, rollers, belts, windmill arms (as on the Heidelbergs) to flywheels and roller carriages. Then there are cylinder presses, both letterpress and offset, lots of moving parts that like to grab anything from loose clothing to long hair. And, when you get to large hydraulic paper cutters there are safety features that have failed all on their own ~that's beyond scary.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

It sounds like a lot of farm equipment I used to work around with on the farm. I've known more than a couple men I had gone to school with who got partially or wholly sucked into the machinery. One definitely has to pay attention and not day dream while operating machinery.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Back in the Day, Darwin was left in peace to work his magic. Now we interfere... and the results speak for themselves.

I pine for the good ole' days. 😥


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Have gone 3 days without running into an idiot.

Not answering the phone, reading emails and messages , and not answering the door MAY have sumting to do with it........


----------

